# Yahoo- Digestive difficulties can be simply treated (Newsday)



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

There's something about digestive difficulties that makes them hard to discuss in polite company--which leaves many of us suffering one problem or another in silence. Yet fixes can be as simple as making informed lifestyle changes or taking over-the-counter remedies. View the full article


----------

